
Why Fake Titles Matter - jonhmchan
https://jonhmchan.com/essays/2018/9/5/why-fake-titles-matter
======
brickcitymang
Totally agreed. In Korea there's a saying that a person is transformed by the
position placed upon him. Title, perceived position, can change a person's
behavior.

I've been one of those people that scoffed at importance of titles and labels.
Confidence comes from within I would say (which is largely true). But I've
since realized the power of a title, similar to the OP. Now I have the opinion
that people who similarly scoff at importance of titles have just not been
enlightened, or lack introspection into their own behaviors.

